# [new ports] kiwix-tools: offline Wikipedia reader



## webpr (Jan 6, 2019)

Hi all!

In last year was ported kiwix-tools - offline Wikipedia reader.
PR: PR 230316
If someone can take a look and give comments or commit them if they are OK.


----------



## Thorny (Jan 23, 2019)

Hi,

i will take response for the PR. Can you please update it? kwik-lib PR contains version 3.0.2 while 3.1.1 is current. kwik-tools in PR is on 0.7 while latest release is 0.8.

Greetings,
Torsten


----------



## Thorny (Jan 28, 2019)

I committed it a minute ago 

Greetings,
Torsten


----------

